# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  First night  LEsprit . . . exquisite!

## cec1

. . . warmly welcomed back to LEsprit
(cue the music):
You're lookin' swell, [Dennis],
I can tell, [Dennis],
You're still glowin'..
you're still crowin!

On a rainy evening, it was a very special return . . . with restaurant friends appreciatively welcoming me again to a familiar seat.

A hug from Host Tof & big wave from _sous chef_ Romain, in the kitchen . . . Jean Claude & I talked about state of the world & the evenings menu options . . . bartender Erica served-up a favorite chilled cocktail, accompanied by a mini-crab cake _amuse bouche_  . . . waiter Hervé moved my table out of its spot in lightly falling rain, watchfully guiding me there . . . server Rosine brought me a tasting portion of _foie gras,_complete with GF bread.

If it sounds like a very special welcome . . . it was!  With many years of history in dining at LEsprit, my friendships among all there have borne for me a mutually loving St. Barths family  gratefully, among others on SBH (in 44 years on the island, it happens!).

First course was an out-of-this-world beef carpaccio, served over a thin bed of finely prepared, lightly dressed potato salad . . . topped with caviar.

Main course was an outstanding roasted Monk fish filet in a watercress reduction sauce with asparagus.

. . . all with a lovely, slightly chilled red burgundy.

Ill be back soon!

----------


## cassidain

Beautiful !

----------


## Cwater

> . . . warmly welcomed back to LEsprit
> (cue the music):
> You're lookin' swell, [Dennis],
> I can tell, [Dennis],
> You're still glowin'..
> you're still crowin!
> 
> On a rainy evening, it was a very special return . . . with restaurant friends appreciatively welcoming me again to a familiar seat.
> 
> ...



Im giddy with culinary joy!  Thanks for posting

----------


## amyb

You are off to a marvelous start...welcome home! It's pretty darn good being Dennis

----------


## GramChop

When (If) I grow up, I wanna be Dennis.  :Wink: 

Welcome home, Sir.

----------


## Eve

Amazing!  So happy for you!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

_> Main course was an outstanding roasted Monk fish filet in a watercress reduction sauce with asparagus.

Looks delicious!_

----------

